# Iverson on the trading block



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

I read an article about Iverson and how he is possivbly on the trading block..


all i gotta say is.. Trade Iverson, you Lose the franchise, city's support, and everything that goes with that.

go ahead sixers. trade iverson. then trade the franchise to the gutter.

if it happens, you will see the franchise crumble and become the least popular team in the country and u wont be able to give tickets away.


----------



## panthera_pardus (Dec 29, 2003)

According to the article you read...why would they trade Iverson? I don´t think it makes sense...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

is the new coachn ot getting along with AI or something


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Seems like a possiblity. I sensed something fishy when he went on the IL and said he had to get "everything right his in world"...maybe I'm reading into it too much though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone remember what happened when they traded Barkley?
Same type of thing, but possibly worse. I hope they don't do it. Iverson is Philly.

But on the plus side, most likely he will turn whatever team he goes to into a contender. And if he got traded to like...a Dallas or something, that would be like the Barkley trade in it's results.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Trade Iverson to Milwaukee. Him and Tj Ford would be the fastest backcourt in league history.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> Trade Iverson to Milwaukee. Him and Tj Ford would be the fastest backcourt in league history.


and possibly the smallest too!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> 
> 
> and possibly the smallest too!!


smallest and the best....those 2 could cause choas for the defenders


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

> smallest and the best....those 2 could cause choas for the defenders


Unless you just stand back and let them shoot from the outside all game long.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> 
> 
> Unless you just stand back and let them shoot from the outside all game long.


its impossible to keep those 2 in front of you..they are each so quick with such great first steps..i just just imagine Ford dishing out 10 assists a game to Iverson.....


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

You're suggesting a team start a backcourt of two players under six feet tall who can't shoot outside consistently (Iverson) or at all (Ford)? I don't know.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadecaroneddie</b>!
> 
> 
> its impossible to keep those 2 in front of you..they are each so quick with such great first steps..i just just imagine Ford dishing out 10 assists a game to Iverson.....


With the contract he just signed he would have to be traded for 2-3players. He aint going no where and the Sixers aint stupid


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Their will not be any equal value for AI. Philly should look at themselves without him, and notice that everyone else in the entire organization is expendable. 

Iverson is a franchise player. And those type of players are allowed to voice their opinions without being threatened. The 76ers would be crazy to trade him.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

First things first, Randy Ayers has to go, I'll touch on that later.

People want to write in articles where AI's on the trading block, but I don't think that's fair for him when he decided to sign the contract before his option year so there was no controversy in whether he was staying or going. AI is a team player, and he hasn't complained in past years when the talent around him declined, and you'll never see him complaining about his teammates.

I can't stand when sometimes two and two is put together and people get 22, it looks like it makes sense, at a glance, but under inspection you see how crazy it is. Iverson is a tradable commodity, but the Sixers can't afford to lose him, with his play this year the Sixers also have a semi-tradable commodity in Aaron McKie (only semi because his contract), but I scare easily from trades because Billy King hasn't made a trade in his life where he hasn't found the need to include a draft pick.

Also, Ayers has to go because it was obvious from the beginning that there would be a discipline problem in Philly with him at the helm, and as it is he's lost the team, so unless a miracle happens he's a sitting duck. I hold no ill feelings towards Ayers, it's just he's been put in a seriously bad situation, having a guy from Larry Brown's staff take over wasn't the best solution to filling the coaching void.. at least that's what I think. And because there's locker room problems, Iverson has an asterisk next to his name where he's pointed at as being the ringleader. I say look a little closer *cough* Coleman *cough*.

I think the Sixers did give Iverson more talent to surround him this year than last, but having zero size is something that hurts us on the glass, and that's how a lot of these games are lost. If we lose Iverson, it's not going to fix anything, actually it'll make everything a lot worse.. because I highly doubt we'll have another great player land in our laps in the future.

-Tim


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

No way Iverson needs to get traded, what the hell has he done wrong to get traded? If anything get rid of the coach.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*well*

The thing that bugs me 

is that the sixers feel that they dont have enough in Iverson to make a championship run. Yet, he is argubaly the best player in the world.

Look at stockton or malone. They stayed with their franchise although they never won. 

The GM'S are ruining loyalty in fans and the country. Why be a big fan of a player, nervous that he could be gone next season? what happened to the loyalty? its a complete joke and makes me sick.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Well they'd be stupid to trade Iverson, and they're not going to get the talent to make them a championship team in return for him either. They'd probably end up like the Bulls without Elton Brand. Even worse, Iverson is one of the most popular players in the NBA and they'd lose a lot of merchandise sales, attendance, and support.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

We wouldn't have this problem, if Billy King and Co. didn't dish out lifetime contracts to players who give decent performance. Yeah, McKie is finally playing good again, but after the Finals year he had the shoulder, the ankle, and they signed him to that long deal. Kenny Thomas performed okay, they give him 7 years for $50 million.

It's just aggravating. If King was really serious about making a winner here, he'd stop cementing us with these players with contracts no one will want to take off our hands. And giving up the draft picks doesn't help either. That's the most frustrating thing about the whole "they won't win with Iverson" logic, AI can win with anyone, but you need more than blue collar guys to win championships, especially when these guys are getting paid the way they are:

I mean, wow, Corey Maggette signed a 6 year $42 million contract, which is a year and $8 million less than Kenny Thomas', now does that come anywhere near close to making sense?

-Tim


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Iverson out of Philadelphia would make Allen out of Milwaukee look like aught.


----------

